# Adoption in Portland, OR



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do we have any members in or CLOSE to the area? I've got two names on our rescue list and have sent them to the finder of this bird. I just thought I'd give it a try here to see if any members are closer by.
Another turned into 911. I THINK this is a feral pigeon, but can't be sure. I've only seen a very small picture of the head and one of it's foot. Finder says wings are clipped. There is a zip tie on it's leg. So, we're not sure if it's really an escaped pet or if someone has just played a mean cruel joke. In any event, finder doesn't want the bird but does want it taken care of.
He posted he would turn it loose when the wing feathers grew back out. Don't think he realized that it would be weeks, not days..........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Renee,
I did PM you.


----------



## Bud109 (May 19, 2007)

if no one else will take it i think that my parents would let us. we live in Roseburg, Oregon about 3hrs away.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bud109 said:


> if no one else will take it i think that my parents would let us. we live in Roseburg, Oregon about 3hrs away.


Thanks for the offer. My main concern right now is to get the bird to someone who knows pigeons and lets see if we can determine whether this is a feral or a loose pet. If it's a feral, I would rather it be released when it's clipped feathers grow back BUT......don't want to turn someone's pet loose to the wild.
If Charis can pick the bird up and care for it for a while, then if someone else is interested in it after we TRY to determine what we are dealing with, that would be great. 
We'll see how this one plays out. Stay tuned...............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*WE'VE GOT THE MOST OUTSTANDING FOLKS IN THE WORLD RIGHT HERE ON PT!!!!*

We've been SUPER swamped the past few days with birds on 911 PA. Then I get this guy with a bird who he says has a zip tie on it's foot. That was yesterday or the day before. Then tonight I get this e-mail with a picture of ONLY a pigeon foot with a zip tie on it. The note said, "here is a picture of the pigeon foot we found in our back yard"........I have no idea who sent this picture because the e-mail address used is not the one the finder gave us when reporting to 911, so I had to write back and say "you'll think I'm crazy, but I haven't a clue who you are. I have over 60 bird cases right now"......then he wrote back and I figured out who it was. ANYWAY........it's hard enough to get someone to take a racer sometimes, now I've got to find someone who will take what I suspect is a feral.  UGHHH!!! So, I decide to see if we have any members in Oregon........I started clicking on the names of folks who were on line. Low and behold, the third name I click on not only lives in Oregon, she lives in PORTLAND, OR!! which is where this bird is. I sent a PM and in less than an hours time, Charis is on her way right now to get this bird!!!
Is that great or WHAT???? 
I am totally excited!! YIPPEEE!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> *WE'VE GOT THE MOST OUTSTANDING FOLKS IN THE WORLD RIGHT HERE ON PT!!!!*
> I sent a PM and in less than an hours time, Charis is on her way right now to get this bird!!! Is that great or WHAT???? I am totally excited!! YIPPEEE!!!


Yep! We pull off some pretty amazing stuff here on Pigeon-Talk on a real regular basis .. on 911 Pigeon Alert also .. BUT we all have to work together to make these happy endings happen  Let's not forget the NYC folks while we are at it and all the responsible pigeon fanciers who regularly save our tushies as well.

When it's good, it's very, very good, and when it's bad, it's awful ..

Terry

PS: I think Charis may be joining us soon as a 911 PA Moderator .. you heard it here first!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have the bird.
My suspicion is that it has been used in dog training. It does indeed have a black zip tie around one leg, the feathers have been clipped on one wing and all tail feathers are missing.
It certainly is not thin and the people that found it have been taking very good care of the bird. They told me it is very tame but right now it is quite frightened.
I'll let it settle in for the night and give you all more information tomorrow evening.
It's a blue feral male.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bless you, Charis! Thank you so much for your help with this bird. We'll all talk tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Charis, thank you so much for picking up the poor bird.
The most wonderful people are here on PT, 911 PA and NYCgroups.
Bless you all.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Charis,

Great to hear you were able to pick up this poor bird! Thank you !

Thank you Renee, for all your hard work too!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Yep! We pull off some pretty amazing stuff here on Pigeon-Talk on a real regular basis .. on 911 Pigeon Alert also .. BUT we all have to work together to make these happy endings happen  Let's not forget the NYC folks while we are at it and all the responsible pigeon fanciers who regularly save our tushies as well.
> 
> When it's good, it's very, very good, and when it's bad, it's awful ..
> 
> ...


   THAT would be GREAT!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

To Renee and Charis

Great job you guys.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi everybody. 
The rescue from the other night is doing well. I'm calling him Saint John because he was found in the Saint John's part of the city.
He is very frightened of me still and I do think he is a feral.
I also think it is quite probable he was used in dog training.
My birds are molting now so maybe he will too and I can let him go soon.
If anyone else in the area can take him on for a bit, that would be ok too.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Charis,

Thank you so much for helping with this little one, I very much appreciate all the help everyone is, there are times on the 911 PA that it gets so frantic that we just don't know which way is up, we sure can use your help on the 911 PA, it is always good to have experienced caring individuals to help our feathered little friends. I know the training is a little confusing at times but in the end it really helps you with some of the cases.

Thanks so much again for helping.

Ellen


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Charis said:


> Hi everybody.
> He is very frightened of me still and I do think he is a feral.
> I also think it is quite probable he was used in dog training.
> My birds are molting now so maybe he will too and I can let him go soon.
> If anyone else in the area can take him on for a bit, that would be ok too.


I can only imagine how afraid of humans this bird is since he was abused by some dog owner  that thinks other animals can be used and abused to train their dogs. 
Hopefully he will recognize you as a friend soon. 
Glad you were able to step forward and help out.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Hi everybody.
> The rescue from the other night is doing well. I'm calling him Saint John because he was found in the Saint John's part of the city.
> He is very frightened of me still and I do think he is a feral.
> I also think it is quite probable he was used in dog training.
> ...


Charis, I was wondering how this little one was doing. I do hope that he can be released back into a flock and once again be a normal pigeon. You have no idea how elated I was the other night to find you and you be willing to go get this bird. Ellen is right, sometimes we DO get in a bit of a tizzy and when you initially see a bird in a place where you don't KNOW right away that there's someone close to help AND it's a feral to boot.........I was sweatin' there for a few minutes.....LOL


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I really am thrilled to be part of this solution and it gave the dog and I the opportunity to take a little road trip to the north side of our lovely city.


----------

